# I hope I explained this well enough - not good at explaining



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I added some notes, but want to ad I like the tarp b/c it's a shade barrier but breathable as we all know if you have a totally enclosed hauler if the midst of summer and you open it up - woosh hot air and goat...presents are the smell that great you.

I had Fanci Jo in this set up at ADGA Nationals and she was cool as a cucumber (and she's a black doe) - throw the surrounding plexi-glass barriers and instant wind barrier for the trip home - hardy and CHEAP.

I'll have to get a picture to really show you but did a "mock" drawing to show you how it's "made" - excuse the POOR art work.

It slides in most pickup trucks and can be fit to size - make it any size you want...as many dividers as you want. He also turned a small trailer into a heavy duty goat hauler -again I'll have to get pictures to show that one....but for now here's my artist work:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the drawings but I cant totaly imagine it :scratch: a picture would greatly help. Thanks for the discriptions that helps too.

As to this working for me -- Cattle panels come in those on godly large 16 or longer pieces so I have NO way to transport them home 40 minutes on a highway :scratch: Very irritating as I would love to make temperary kidding stalls out of cattle panels this year till the perminant ones could be made. 

Maybe I could get my friend to come with me so I could use her trailer that she halls hay in :shrug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Check this site out - same idea!!! http://tejasbarbadoranch.tripod.com/id21.html

You can cut the panels too...


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a simple made one : http://www.lazyjvranch.com/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> Here's a simple made one : http://www.lazyjvranch.com/


thanks for the links. I figured that was what you were trying to describe

that last one is just a cage you can get at TSC covered with a tarp. Good for the show but not sure about transporting in the winter --- but I do still have the Jeep available until it gives up the ghost LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually Stacey, as far as hauling the panels goes....if you wish to use them as a specific size divider, you can cut them to size after your purchase....I would imagine you have a 6 foot bed on our truck..right? If you use them as a kidding stall, you can cut them into 4, 4 foot sections...or 3, 5.3 sections......just take your dad or a brother with you as bolt cutters are neccessary to cut them....takes a bit of strength to manage it too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that seems like way to much work -- plus no one is ever available when I am -- nor do I think we have bolt cutters.

It isnt like people havent give me this advise before :wink: It just isnt feesable right now


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol Stacey you're a trip. :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Bona Fide said:


> lol Stacey you're a trip. :ROFL:


what :shrug:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Use a grinder to cut the panel much easier and you don't need all the muscle. Just a smaller grinder and safety glass. You can wire the cut panels together or use heavy zip ties. Harbor freight is a great place you could probably get the grinder and glass for under 30 bucks. Also a couple of the feed store around here will cut the panel for you when you buy them. The last time I bought some panel they ask if I want them cut. So you may ask around. Shelly


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

You can use a SawzAll (sp), although its very noisy, otherwise we 'stole' a bolt cutter from the place where we have the elk, Jenna kept getting her head stuck in the fence so we keep them here now, they don't take that much muscle & are easy to use, takes less than a minute to cut a panel in half compared to 3-4 minutes with the electric saw.


----------

